# Fantom Cross Team sizing



## bryan.gurc (Jul 6, 2012)

So i'm currently waiting for more sizes to come in stock but in the meantime I'm trying to button up which size i should get.

I'm 6'1' with a 33" inseam. Currently I have a 56cm Specialized Roubaix. the top tubes of the 56 and 58 moto's are both 5mm difference (my roubaix sits right in the middle at 56.6cm. The headtube and seat tube angles are both within a half degree so I'm not really worried about that.

The big difference in between the frames is the seat tube length. My bike has a 51.5cm seat tube length. the Moto's are both measured true to their frame size at 56 and 58cm respectively. How does this impact the overall fit of the frame. 

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnriffhard (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi. I'm looking at a Ti Fantom cross but I'm worried about the short head tube length. Did you get yours? How did it fit?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just got mine. Sizing is fine. The stem is can be flipped to make up for the short head tube. I ended up with a 54 and am 5' 9". I usually ride a 54.5 Top Tube, and this was pretty spot on.


----------

